# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  service manual pdf sainus n inverter

## icman

καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ και καλως σας βρηκα,μιας και μου αρεσουν πολυ οι ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες και εδω μεσα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ατομα τα οποια εχουν το ιδιο μερακι..θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να βρω το παραπανω service manual,εγω προσωπικα εχω ψαξει στο google με καθε τροπο,δυστηχως ομως οποιο συνδυασμο λεξεων και αν εκανα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι,περαν απο το user manual.αν γνωριζει καποιος κατι σχετικα με το που μπορω να το βρω θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη ειναι ενα inverter το οποιο εχει εισοδο 220v και εξοδο 380v.η εταιρεια η οποια το παραγει ονομαζεται sinus και η σειρα του προιοντος ειναι (N).ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα και ελπιζω να βρεθει κατι..

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα Κωνσταντίνε..καλως ωρισες στην παρεα μας...πολυ χλωμο το βλεπω να το βρεις στο διαδικτυο....δεν βγαινουν τοσο ευκολα..μονο αν το εχει καποιος εδω μεσα και στο δωσει...τι ισχυ εχει και τι σου κανει...

----------


## icman

καλησπερα φιλε Δημητρη και καλως σας βρηκα,το συγκεκριμενο εχει εξοδο 380v και αν θυμαμαι σωστα 4.0kw και δουλευει μεχρι 500Hz,το συγκεκριμενο,το εχουμε βαλει σε ενα αναβατωριο αυτοκινητων το οποιο εχει ενα μοτερ  3 ιππους και δουλευει στα 380v..μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο δουλευε κανονικα και σηκωνε το αναβατωριο κανονικα ειτε μονο του ειτε με φορτιο(αμαξι)και μπορουσες να ρυθμισεις και στους 100 κυκλους και παλι το σηκωνε απροβληματιστα,ξαφνικα σταματησε να το σηκωνει,οπως τοτε..δηλαδη..τωρα πρεπει να το πας στους 500 κυκλους,και παλι το σηκωνει πολυ αργα και μεχρι ενα σημειο...ειτε με φορτιο ειτε οχι..οποτε σκεφτηκα εγω,μηπως εχει καψει καποια ασφαλεια σε καποια απο τις φασεις στην εξοδο του inverter??και ειπα να το τσεκαρω..ομως πριν να το ανοιξω θα ηθελα το service manual,για να δω τι ειδους ασφαλειες μπορει να εχει,και γενικα να παρατηρησω το κυκλωμα,πριν το κανω βιδες...

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα Κωνσταντινε..δεν εχει καψει ασφαλειες..μια εχει στην εισοδο οποτε αν ειχε καει δεν θα δουλευε...δες αν εχεις στην εξοδο και τις 3 φασεις ..και αν εχει καποια οθονη...το προγραμμα του αν το τρεχει σωστα..κατι παρομοιο εχω απο την LΕNZE  στο 1.5κw  και καποια στιγμη αρχισε τα παλαβα του ...κ ειχε κοψει το ποτενσιομετρο...δυσκολα χαλανε αυτα...κοιτα τις παραμετρους απο το manual...και τα λεμε

----------


## icman

η μονη οθονη που εχει ειναι αυτη που σου δειχνει ποσους κυκλους εχεις ρυθμισει,λες να εχει καψει το ποτενσιομετρο?αν και φενεται οτι δουλευει..βαση ρυθμισης υων κυκλων...ευχαριστω πολυ παντως φιλε δημητρη και ελπιζω να βρω καποια ακρη..λες παντως για το ποτενσιομετρο των κυκλων?

----------


## Notios38

Δυσκολα καιγεται τετοιο inverter...αλλιως στην αντιπροσωπια....δεν εχεις αλλη λυση..αφου εχεις σωστη ταση στη εξοδο..

----------


## icman

καπως ετσι το φανταζωμαι και εγω..παντως ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου.!

----------

